
Ask HN: Did HN ban Covid-19 posts from the front page? - whoisjuan
I have seen many COVID-19 related posts in new getting traction since yesterday but it seems that all of them are de-prioritized before they reach the front page. Did they announce this?
======
yodsanklai
I believe moderators try to restrict the number of posts on the same topic on
the front page. Which is a good thing IMHO, we don't want the front page full
of Corvid-19 posts. Better to restrict them to new information.

